# Morocco



## crumblyned (Jun 27, 2011)

Has anyone travelled to Morocco independently and can recommend the best way to get there and any good places to stay and visit along the 'Hippy trail' (Aires, sites etc)
We are looking at taking our lovely dog too. Can anyone advise me of any necessary requirements to be able to return back into the EU.
Thank you . Your responses would be appreciated.
Ned


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Addie (Adam & Sophie) are a couple you should consider talking to. They travelled to Morocco without needing a guide and had a fantastic time.

You could start by reading their Blog here:
http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco

They are also members of MHF (although no longer subscribers) and now run a successful company for motorhome wi-fi, based on their experiences.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

No need to take your dog . . They have food shops there :lol:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

"Big Momma" from the 365er's forum is on their way now to Morocco. Might be worth following Eric's blog http://ericandshazza.wordpress.com/


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Addie (Adam & Sophie) are a couple you should consider talking to. They travelled to Morocco without needing a guide and had a fantastic time.
> 
> You could start by reading their Blog here:
> http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco
> ...


Adam does appear to subscribe now, but as a trade member under the "MotorhomeWiFi" name.


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Have a look at the Morocco touring forum.

There's lots of info and helpful advice and suggestions.

It's a super country to visiting with wonderful people.

Val


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Julie and Jason "our tour"
Book on Morocco. Search Amazon for "A monkey ate my breakfast"


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Love Morocco

Been twice. you dont need a guide but a bit of basic french and a campsite guide is usefull. Vicarious books on is OK but old the one you can buy in French Tabacs is better. personally i would not be keen to take a dog.

Jon


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We went this time last year with our dog and travelled independently....and had a fantastic time. No issues with the dog either over there or getting him back. We have a then year old working cocker spaniel and he seemed to be a complete novelty and drew crowds of children in some towns. Because we could carry him we were able to take him on a bus and discretely in a taxi. We spent nearly 6 weeks there.
You need to make sure that the dog has a clear blood test for rabies immunity and carry this documentation with you. We also had a health check at a vets in Portugal before crossing over. None of our paperwork was looked at but I felt happier knowing that I had it.
There are a lot of stray dogs around in various health conditions and also lots of feisty cats. You just need to be aware of these as you would with the many strays in Portugal and Spain.
We had the best time and will go back when our newest arrival is better trained.
Any questions please feel free to pm me. 
It is an amazing country.


----------

